# The 2009 Century A Month Register Thread



## Rob S (2 Jan 2009)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride each month PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE IN THIS THREAD *

It should eventually look like this one: 

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=7113

There is a Century A Month Chat thread specifically for posting comments, planned rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible. 


Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a brief discription of the route ridden. 

Previous successful participants of the C+/Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge during it's 5 years existence are entitled to display a gold star




for each year that they were successful 

Only log the first qualifying ride of each month 

*For each month simply edit your one original post in this thread. *


----------



## piedwagtail91 (3 Jan 2009)

*2/01/09 *(C49) 101 miles,6183 feet height gain, cloudy, with a few sunny spells. Solo on pompino fixed 47 x 20.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Chatburn, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Giggleswick, A65 to Devils Bridge, Devils bridge, Sedbergh, Dent, Ribblehead, Settle, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barrow, Whalley, Great Harwood.

*1/02/09* (C50) 100.6 miles 5478 feet height gain, Cloudy with strong easterly wind, Solo on Pompino Fixed 47x20.
 Great Harwood, Whalley, Great Mytton, Clitheroe, Sawley, Rathmell, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingleton, A65 to Devils Bridge, A683 to Lancaster, A6 to Garstang, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Whalley, Great Harwood.

*2/03/09 *(C51) 102 miles, 6230 feet height gain. Sunny to start then cloudy with rain over the last 30 miles. Solo on pompino fixed 47 x 20. Great Harwood, Whalley, Clitheroe, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Settle, Ribblehead, Dent, Sedbergh, Devils Bridge, A65 to Giggleswick, Wigglesworth, Sawley, Clitheroe, Whalley, great Harwood.

 *2/04/09* (C52) 101 miles.6392 feet height gain. Sunny, strong easterly winds. 47 x 20 fixed. Solo.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Barrow, A59 to Sawley, Wigglesworth, Rathmell, Giggleswick, Lawkland, Cowan Bridge,Barbondale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Devils Bridge, A65 to Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Giggleswick, Rathmell, Wigglesworth, Sawley, Chatburn, Clitheroe, Wiswell, Great Harwood.
*
1/05/09 *(C53) 102 miles, 5515 feet height gain. Started sunny, clouded over and rained for the last 5 miles. Strong southerly wind. 47x 20 fixed. Solo. Great Harwood, Whalley, Hurst Green, Longridge, Inglewhite, Garstang, Cabus, Barnacre, Walmesley Bridge, Longridge, Ribchester, Edisford, Chatburn, Sawley , Rathmell, Settle, Stainforth, Giggleswick, Wigglesworth, Chatburn, Whalley, Great Harwood.
*
1/06/09 *(C54) 100.8 miles.6243 feet height gain. Hot and sunny. 47 x 20 fixed solo. Great Harwood, Whalley, Clitheroe, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Rathmell, minor roads through Eldroth and Clapham station to A65 and on to Kirkby Lonsdale, minor roads through Old Town and past Killington Lake/ Reservoir to the A684. U turn and retrace to devils bridge, A65 to Clapham, Lawkland, Giggleswick, Rathmell, Wigglesworth, Sawley, Clitheroe, Whalley, great Harwood. 

*2/07/09 *(C55) 102 miles, 6352 feet height gain. Sunny with a south easterly wind. Solo on 47x20 fixed. Great Harwood, Whalley, Sawley, Rathmell, Giggleswick, Eldroth, Clapham Station, Ingleton, Devils Bridge, Sedbergh, Dent. Retrace to Gawthrop, Barbondale to the A65, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Whalley, Great Harwood.

*2/08/09* (C56) 109 miles, 6798 feet height gain, cloudy with sunny spells fairly strong south westerly wind. 47x20 fixed. 
Great Harwood, Whalley, Worston, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Rathmell, Settle, Horton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Middleton, minor roads through Barbon to A65. Then through Eldroth to Giggleswick, Rathmell, Wigglesworth, Sawley, Worston, Whalley, great Harwood.

*1/09/09 *(C57) 100.9 miles, 5848 feet height gain. Sunny and cloudy with a strong southerly wind. Solo on pompano 47x 20 fixed, 
Great Harwood, Whalley, Edisford, Clitheroe, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Giggleswick, Eldroth, Wray, Hornby, Warton, round the Yealands to Carnforth, Lancaster, Cockerham, Garstang Longridge, Ribchester, Whalley, Great Harwood.
*
1/10/09 *(C58) 102 miles, 5582 feet height gain. Sunny with light winds. Sole on Pompino fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Ribchester, Longridge, Scorton, Quernmore, Nether Kellet, Tewitfield, round the Yealands, Carnforth, Lancaster, Cockerham, Garstang, Longridge, Ribchester, Whalley, Great Harwood.

*2/11/09* (C59) 102 miles.6182 feet height gain. Cloudy with sunny spells and heavy showers, stong westerly winds. 47 x 20 fixed solo. Great Harwood, Whalley, Clitheroe, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Rathmell, minor roads through Eldroth and Clapham station to A65 and on to Kirkby Lonsdale, minor roads through Old Town and past Killington Lake/ Reservoir to the A684 to Sedbergh. Devils Bridge and A65 to Clapham, Lawkland, Giggleswick, Rathmell, Wigglesworth, Sawley, Clitheroe, Bramley Meade, Great Harwood.

*2/12/09 *(C60) 110 miles, 7188 feet height gain. Sunny and cloudy with light southerly winds. First 55 miles solo, second with the CTC Wednesday group. Pompino fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Ribchester, Longridge, Inglewhite, Scorton, Trough of Bowland, Clitheroe, Whalley. Meet up with CTC. Clitheroe, Sawley, Forest Becks, minor roads to Tosside, Rome and Wham, Austwick, Feizor, Giggleswick, Rathmell, Sawley, Whalley, Great Harwood.




 


 [FONT=&quot]
 
[/FONT]


----------



## ASC1951 (4 Jan 2009)

*Friday 2 January 2009 C#49*
107.3 miles and c5000' ascent.

Valencia - Sella, Finestrat, Altea, Calpe, Benissa, Xavier, Cap san Antonio, Denia, Orlanda, Benissa, Benidorm, Vila Joiosa, Orxeta, Sella.

Cold until the coast, then warm and sunny. Solo.

*Saturday 21 February C#50*
102 miles and 4570'. Solo on fixed Dolan 46 x 18

Leeds, Harrogate, Ripon, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Wetherby, Leeds.

Cool and windy. First ride for seven weeks, so it hurt.

*Wednesday 18 March C#51*
117 miles and 4415'. Solo.

Leeds, Bramham, Cawood, Selby, Market Weighton, Holme, Cherry Burton, Beverley, Howden, Snaith, Monk Fryston, Leeds.

Nice ride on a glorious day.

*Thursday 2 April C#52*
104.6 miles

Leeds, Ilkley, Skipton, Threshfield, Buckden, Cray, West Burton, Leyburn, Middleham, Masham, Ripon, Harrogate, Leeds.

Super day, but cold at the end. A PW - under 13 mph.

*Saturday 2 May C#53*
100.1 miles and 4570'

Leeds, Harrogate, Ripon, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Wetherby, Leeds.

*Saturday 20 June C#54*
110.4 and 4720'

Leeds, Wetherby, Harrogate, Ripon, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Wetherby, Leeds.

Didn't manage to dodge all the rain.

*10 July 2009 C#55*
101 and 3720'

Leeds, Wetherby, York, Howden, Snaith, Hillam, Sherburn, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner, Meanwood, Leeds.

*11 August 2009 C#56*
101.4 and c11,700'

Haute Savoie - from St Jean de Sixt, Col des Aravis, Flumet, Megeve, Sollanches, Cote d'Araches, Cluses, Col de Romme, Col de la Colombiere, Gorges de la Borne, Bonneville, back up gorge to St Jean.

Similar to Stage 17 of this year's Tour, but with a different start - and a lot slower!

*9 September 2009 C#57*
105 and 7250' ascent

Leeds, Ilkley, Skipton, Threshfield, Cray, West Burton, Leyburn, Middleham, Masham, Ripon, Harrogate, Leeds.

Fine solo ride on brisk sunny day.

*12 October 2009 C#58*
102 and 4510' ascent.

Leeds, Harrogate, Ripon, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Rudgate, Wetherby, Leeds.

Definitely the last 'shorts and short sleeves' outing of the year!

*20 November 2009 C#59*
102 and 3685'

Leeds, Wetherby, York, Howden, Snaith, Hillam, Sherburn, Tadcaster, Wighill, Wetherby, Leeds.

Nearly full winter kit. Avoided the rain, but cold and windy.

*11 December 2009 C#60*
104 and 4584'

Leeds, Harrogate, Ripon, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Rudgate, Wighill, Tadcaster, Collingham, Leeds.

Foggy and very cold.


















*27 January 2010 C#61*
102 and 3685'

Leeds, Wetherby, York, Howden, Goole, Hillam, Sherburn, Tadcaster, Wighill, Wetherby, Leeds.

*25 February 2010 C#62*
104 and 4620'

Leeds, Harrogate, Ripon, Burton, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Wighill, Tadcaster, Collingham, Leeds.

*11 March 2010 C#63*
108 and 7550'

The Lanzarote Ironman route. Soo, Famara, Teguise, Haria, Mirador del Rio, Arietta, Tahice, Nazaret, L408, El Griffo, Conil, Tias , Pto Carmen, Macher, Yaiza, El Golfo, Las Salinas, Timanfaya, Tinajo, La Santa, Soo.


----------



## trio25 (8 Jan 2009)

*07/01/2009*
101.8miles 980m ascent solo on winter roadie
Constant Drizzle

Bolton - Leigh - Ashton in Makerfield - Formby - Southport - Tarleton - Leyland - Chorley - Coppul - Adlington - Horwich - Bolton

*15/02/2009*
103.98miles 2791m ascent solo on winter roadie, met friend at the cafe who was also doing a century but from Nottingham
Constant Drizzle

Bolton - Ramsbottom - Rochdale - New Hey - Homfirth - Holme Moss - Glossop - Chapel-en-le-frith - Edale (cafe stop) - Chapel-en-le-frith - New Mills - Disley - Stockport - Manchester - Bolton


----------



## Soltydog (24 Jan 2009)

*Sat 24th Jan*
102.4 miles, flat, group of 3 (me, Colly & Velocidad)

Pretty much sunshine all day, till it went down, but icy roads for the first 2 hours

Hull - Paull - Sunk Island - Spurn Point - Withernsea - Sproatley - Rise - Hull - Hessle - Hull

*Fri 27th Feb*
103.3 miles, fairly flat myself & velocidad

Cloudy most of the day & very windy

Hornsea - Beverley - Hutton Cranswick - Driffield - Burton Agnes - Bridlington & return

*Wed 18 Mar*

101 miles, sunshine, mainly flat with a few moderate climbs, part solo & part with Velocidad

Some sunshine, some mist & a cool breeze

Hornsea - Hessle - Humber Bridge - Barton - Bigby - Elsham - South Ferriby - HB - Hessle - Swanland - Melton - Hessle - Hornsea
(was really off form today & wouldn't have made it without being carried & dragged along by Velocidad, Thanks)

*Sun 26 April*

124.6 miles, sunshine most of the day, very flat ride with company of Craigwend, HelenD123, Zacklaws & Marinyork

Hornsea - Beverley - Market Weighton - Stamford Bridge - York - Selby - Howden - Hull - Hornsea

*Mon 11th May*

101 miles , fairly flat with a few small climbs myself & zacklaws

Cloudy / sunny spells & quite windy

Hornsea - Beverley - Hutton Cranswick - Driffield - Burton Agnes - Bridlington - Flamborough - Brid - Kilham - Driffield - North Frodingham - Brandesburton - Cowden - Hornsea

*Sun 28th June*

101 miles, flat, solo ride (1st solo ton)

Misty / sunny

Hornsea - Withernsea - Spurn Point - Patrington - Paull - Sproatley - Ellerby - Sigglesthorne - Skipsea (Mr Moos) - Hornsea - Sigglesthorne - Hatfield - Hornsea

*Sat 25th July*

100.5 miles, hilly group ride

Hornsea - Beverley, then 100k sportive, beverley - Hornsea - Hatfield - Hornsea

*Sun 16th August*

110.7 miles, mainly flat, with Velocidad. Strong headwind most of the way out, but calm on the return (no damm tailwind we were hoping for)

Hornsea - Beverley - Market Weighton - Pocklington - York & return

*Tue 8th Sept*

100.5 miles, moderatley hilly, extremely windy & a bit of rain too 

Melrose to Warkworth (Coast & Castles route)

*Sat 31st Oct*

102 miles, pretty flat, mildly windy & damp start

Hornsea - Hull - Beverley - Driffield - Bridlington - Beeford - Hornsea & then a 10 mile loop to make the ton Mappleton - Hatfield - Withernwick


----------



## Zoom (25 Jan 2009)

*









*

*S**at 24 Jan* Willy Warmer 200km Audax route check 
Chalfont- Henley- Hungerford- Kingsclere - Winnersh- Chalfont
cold but very pleasant.
*Sat 7 Feb* 1066 100k (Hailsham) + DIY 100 Audax from/ to home
very cold start had to ride along the pavement to get out of my road but clear and dry thereafter; 220km in total
*Sun 8 Mar* Uppertea 200km Audax. Very windy but had the wind (and rain) behind us for the second half; freezing cold when I had to change a tube
*Sun 5th Apr* South Coast Super Sportive Audax 177km, lots of South Downs climbs lots of times; great day
*Sat 3rd May* Severn Across 400 Audax 407km; good weather and even a tailwind all the way home but still hard; great event though and the most enjoyable of my 3 times riding it.
*Sat 6th Jun* Heart of the Shires 200km Audax 215 km. Very nice and quiet route; lots of nasty hills but great controls defintely worth the journey, my first long ride ever in the Midlands
*Sat 4th July* Kent Corners 200 Audax; does Audax ever get easier and nicer than this? got blown round by warm tailwinds much of the way with sublime views of the Channel and the Thames estuary; highly recommended 
*Fri 14th August* Dave's Dover Dash 200 permanent Audax 214km
Uses bit of many other rides not just Dave's, but pretty benign with only a few nasty shocks in the hill dept. Did it in reverse which keeps the hills short and sharp rather than long and grindy. Windy coming back across Romney Marsh. Good controls too.
*Sun 6th September *New Forest On and Offshore 200 203km
Missed the IOW Randonnee in May so this ride was a must; a bit easier than the Randonnee as it avoided Blackgang and went inland on the way E but did The Needles first thing. A 30 min rest back on the ferry before a rolling then flat 100km around the New Forest. Very good ride highly recommended.
*Sun 4th October* WoW 200 207km
A bit of annual ride for me; a complete contrast to last year's washout. an 80km loop via the coast and Ditchling Beacon (from the south) back to Hailsham follwed by a windy but mostly rolling 125 km loop into Kent. Brutal hills at the end, but what you expect from an El Supremo ride
*Sat 7th November* Upper Thames 200km
Lovely ride; a bit lumpy across the Chilterns then up to Bicester bit bust along to Chipping Norton and back through the Thames Vallet before a final assault of Quiet lane. Headwind all day but pleasant.
*Sun 13th December* Mince Pies and Stollen 100 Audax extended to 200km
Hard ride; rode from home to Hailsahm and back; very cold and light rain most of the day but thankfully no ice; very tough climb of Battery Hill near Hastings towards the end of the calendar event and than a slog back home via Crawley


2009 Challenge completed; here's to 2010


----------



## colly (24 Feb 2009)

*Sat 24th Jan* *2009*
100.4 miles, flat.
(me, Soltydog & Velocidad)

Hull - Paull - Sunk Island - Spurn Point - Withernsea - Sproatley - Rise - Hull 
*

Sat 21st Feb 2009* 
104 miles - c6000ft ascending
Extended Mini North west passage 
(Me, Calum, Colinj and from Rochdale Trio25, and Longers)

Hebden Bridge - Rochdale -Gisburn - Sawley - Grindleton - Waddington -Whalley - Blackburn - Oswaldtwistle Haslingdene - Rochdale - Hebden Bridge.

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=4460 


*Sun 1st March 2009*
102.45 miles, flat.
(me and Bokonon, and for 50 miles or so Jack the Lad, Dannyg, Spandex, HelenD123, UnclePhil, Mrs UnclePhil, Marinyork, Cathryn, Mr Cathryn.)

Leeds - Boston Spa - Thorpe Arch - Rufforth - York - Huby - Crayke - Byland Abbey - Wass - Tholthorpe - Benningborough -York - Wetherby -Leeds


*Sunday 19th April 2009*
100.52 miles, hilly as f***

Rode to Hebden Bridge from Leeds and followed part of the Spring into the Dales route. Found it hard going today.

Leeds - Halifax - Hebden Bridge - Oxenhope - Wycoller - Thornton in Craven - Gargrave - Bolton bridge - Beamsley - Ilkley - Otley - Leeds.


*Saturday 16th May 2009*
101.35

Leeds - Wetherby - Askam Richard - Rufforth - York - Huntingdon - Flaxton - Castle Howard - Malton - Westow - Buttercombe - Stamford Bridge - Dunnington - York - Rufforth - Wighill - Boston Spa - Collingham - Leeds

http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=7924


*Sunday 21st June 2009*
102.5

Leeds - Ilkely - Addingham Moorside - Silsden - Steeton - Haworth - Oxenhope Moor - Mytholmroyd - Hebden Bridge - Halifax - Leeds

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=10361


----------

